# Advice about embroidering jackets



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a customer that needs jackets embroidered with their business name. I have never done a jacket and was hoping for some advice.

Is there certain types of materials or jackets that I should avoid? Are there others that are easier to embroider?

Do you just embroider it with regular backing or tearaway?

Do you have to do anything special to the jacket before hand to prep it? Or just embroider like anything else?

I buy from TSC Apparel so anyone that can recommend an easy popular jacket that they have purchased I would greatly appreciate.

Thanks in advance for any help or tips.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have done lightweight and heavyweight Dickie jackets. I usually change out my needle to a sharp depending on how thick the material is. Also, I use cutaway and cutaway as much as I can if the jacket can be pressed I
use cover the back so the embroidery isn't so visible if the jacket is laying around. 

Using the large square frame if the image is fairly large (like a logo on the back) if its front logos just use your normal pocket frame. You will have to accommodate for the thickness so hopefully your frame can handle them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of jacket does your client want? It doesn't matter what jacket I like to decorate, it's what your client wants.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> What kind of jacket does your client want? It doesn't matter what jacket I like to decorate, it's what your client wants.


I want to order a few samples to show them, and then let them choose from those. I just wanted to have some ideas if there are certain styles and/or fabrics to avoid, or were recommended before I ordered.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would also add that it depends on what kind of embroidery machine you have... I would never try doing a carhart jacket on my Brother 600's but I've run a couple on our SWF without problems.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

tfalk said:


> I would also add that it depends on what kind of embroidery machine you have... I would never try doing a carhart jacket on my Brother 600's but I've run a couple on our SWF without problems.


I have a PR-650, which so far has done terrific with everything I have attempted. What are the limitations embroidering that type of jacket using this machine?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> I have a PR-650, which so far has done terrific with everything I have attempted. What are the limitations embroidering that type of jacket using this machine?


I have done left chest logos on carharts on our PR-650.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

sassystitches said:


> I have done left chest logos on carharts on our PR-650.


 
Any type of jackets that you found easier, or any to avoid?

Any tips embroidering a jacket with the PR-650?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question, but is the left chest placement on a jacket about the same as a polo shirt?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

That is really about the only jackets we have done other than some applique on kids jackets. We used fast frames.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> I have a PR-650, which so far has done terrific with everything I have attempted. What are the limitations embroidering that type of jacket using this machine?


The biggest problem using the PR series to do a large back logo with something like a Carhartt jacket is there simply is no room to put all the material for the jackets. They are very bulky and I find the tend to bunch up and pop the hoop off the mount brackets. My SWF1501 has a lot more room for big bulky things like these. I've run some winter jackets on the PR600's but I prefer to run them on the bigger machine, less trouble...


----------



## duffer (Feb 23, 2011)

We have done jackets on out PR-650, but if they are big and nulky it can be a huge pain, as there is not much room for the material behind the hoops. We have also done a couple of hundred horse blankets, and they are even bulkier, but have had the hoop pop out a few times, and had to pull out stitches.

Mike 
CanNorth promotions


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I ran some carhartt style jackets on my Brother PR-1000, but to do it I bought a "mightyhoop" from the Hoopmaster people. It worked OK, still there was quite a bit of material bunched up around the hoop and I had to watch it pretty carefully.

Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products - for mighty hoop info.

I have the 8x13 flat model. 

"This is the version that you would need to hoop bulky items like Carhartt jackets and large thick pieces of material. The brackets are on the bottom hoop on this version. That makes it easier to get items like jackets into the machine. It does not work as well for items like T-Shirts and Sweatshirts." - from their website.


----------



## arrowembroidery (Oct 2, 2011)

I had my jackets done from Powerstitch a couple of months earlier and that was a nice experience. Just contact them and give me my reference, they'll guide you properly i'm sure.


----------

